

Google doesn't like my name - mindstab
http://0pointer.de/blog/projects/google-doesnt-like-my-name.html#comments

======
gchucky
I think the site went down? Here's the text from the cached version:

"Nice one, Google suspended my Google+ account because I created it under,
well, my name, which is "Lennart Poettering", and Google+ thinks that wasn't
my name, even though it says so in my passport, and almost every document I
own and I was never aware I had any other name. This is ricidulous. Google,
give me my name back! This is a really uncool move."

~~~
mindstab
seems back up now, just slow

